# HP Elite X3 Unlock Method?



## dfeldt91 (Dec 8, 2016)

I have a completely updated HP Elite X3 and have tried various ways to unlock the file system for modification with no success.

Does anyone know the proper way to unlock the file system on the HP Elite X3? 

I've tried vcREG with no luck. Thanks All.


----------



## ngame (Dec 9, 2016)

dfeldt91 said:


> I have a completely updated HP Elite X3 and have tried various ways to unlock the file system for modification with no success.
> 
> Does anyone know the proper way to unlock the file system on the HP Elite X3?
> 
> I've tried vcREG with no luck. Thanks All.

Click to collapse



could you please explain more what did you do ? 
Witch version of vcREG dd you used ? 
I'm prety sure you didn't check this post 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=68479867&postcount=72


----------



## dfeldt91 (Dec 9, 2016)

ngame said:


> could you please explain more what did you do ?
> Witch version of vcREG dd you used ?
> I'm prety sure you didn't check this post
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=68479867&postcount=72

Click to collapse



Thanks for the response. I have followed the vcREG thread but did not do the part you just showed me with changing the name. I am attempting to do so in vcREG but it is not reading anything.

Would you mind telling me the steps to change the DeviceTargetInfo?


----------



## ngame (Dec 9, 2016)

dfeldt91 said:


> Thanks for the response. I have followed the vcREG thread but did not do the part you just showed me with changing the name. I am attempting to do so in vcREG but it is not reading anything.
> 
> Would you mind telling me the steps to change the DeviceTargetInfo?

Click to collapse



You can use interop tools / custompfd or vcreg to modify this :
HKLM\System\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo 
Change the PhoneManufacturer to NOKIA


----------



## dfeldt91 (Dec 9, 2016)

ngame said:


> You can use interop tools / custompfd or vcreg to modify this :
> HKLM\System\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo
> Change the PhoneManufacturer to NOKIA

Click to collapse



Perhaps I am doing it wrong in vcREG. 

Is this correct:

Open vcReg
Click Hkey_local_machine
Type path: HKLM\System\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo 
Type key: PhoneManufacturer

Hitting Read does nothing.

What are the steps to changing the Manufacturer in vcREG? Sorry to bug, I am a long time Android user and just moved to Windows for the first time. I appreciate the help!


----------



## ngame (Dec 9, 2016)

dfeldt91 said:


> Perhaps I am doing it wrong in vcREG.
> 
> Is this correct:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Click Hkey_local_machine
Type path: System\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo
Type key: PhoneManufacturer


----------



## dfeldt91 (Dec 9, 2016)

ngame said:


> Click Hkey_local_machine
> Type path: System\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo
> Type key: PhoneManufacturer

Click to collapse



After doing exactly this, I hit read and nothing shows up. I have typed the path correctly. I'm not sure what is going on. I am going to try a complete reset and then do it again.


----------



## ngame (Dec 9, 2016)

dfeldt91 said:


> After doing exactly this, I hit read and nothing shows up. I have typed the path correctly. I'm not sure what is going on. I am going to try a complete reset and then do it again.

Click to collapse



hm, so try to edit this with other registry app like custompfd .
I'm sure that works


----------



## dfeldt91 (Dec 9, 2016)

ngame said:


> hm, so try to edit this with other registry app like custompfd .
> I'm sure that works

Click to collapse



Thanks again for the help, I am currently restoring the phone using Windows Device Recovery Tool to start fresh. I will try CustomPFD and report back any progress.


----------



## dfeldt91 (Dec 9, 2016)

I am trying to install CustomPFD and am getting error 0X81030120 now and it fails. This is on a fresh reset phone with no modifications other than enabling Developer Mode.

How do you install CustomPFD without getting the error?

I am using XAPdeployment to install.


----------



## djamol (Dec 9, 2016)

@ngame Accessing normal registry still requires ndtksvc.dll in System32 running. @dfeldt91
Go to "Registry Editor for All Device".
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/jailbreak-interop-unlock-windows-10-t3178140

Or you can use alternate registry editor.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/interop-tools-appx-windows-10-mobile-t3373675


----------



## dfeldt91 (Dec 9, 2016)

djamol said:


> @ngame Accessing normal registry still requires ndtksvc.dll in System32 running. @dfeldt91
> Go to "Registry Editor for All Device".
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/jailbreak-interop-unlock-windows-10-t3178140
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I attempt to deploy the roottool.xap but it hangs and hangs and never installs.


----------



## dfeldt91 (Dec 9, 2016)

I jsut noticed that in the Info section of the phone it now says ACERINC whch is one of the things I tried changing the phone registry to for manufacturer so......maybe I'm making progress here? I really don't know. Could not get either of the above to install.


----------



## sev7en (Dec 10, 2016)

Following it... only via W10 for desktop, no way for the remote registry editing via Windows 7 Professional?


----------



## gus33000 (Dec 10, 2016)

djamol said:


> Or you can use alternate registry editor.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/interop-tools-appx-windows-10-mobile-t3373675

Click to collapse



The proper thread would actually be: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...app-interop-tools-versatile-registry-t3445271
The OP even includes instructions on how to unlock for other oem devices.

---------- Post added at 08:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 AM ----------




dfeldt91 said:


> Could not get either of the above to install.

Click to collapse



Make sure you're reading the Interop Tools installation instructions carefully and that you're using the one from the official thread which is here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...app-interop-tools-versatile-registry-t3445271

It should install properly


----------



## dfeldt91 (Dec 10, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> Make sure you're reading the Interop Tools installation instructions carefully and that you're using the one from the official thread which is here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...app-interop-tools-versatile-registry-t3445271
> 
> It should install properly

Click to collapse



When I install Interop tools on the X3 it does not show up anywhere, as an app or in the extras location. 

Ok, link was posted. I downloaded the file and installed it. Now the problem I have is when installing interop tools. I copy to SD card, click the dependency files to install then install interop tools by clicking on it. It doesn't show up as an app and doesn't show up in extras.


----------



## gus33000 (Dec 10, 2016)

dfeldt91 said:


> When I install Interop tools on the X3 it does not show up anywhere, as an app or in the extras location.
> 
> also, that link has TBD written in the spot for the OEM files. So the files are unavailable.

Click to collapse



I just updated the OP again. And where did you see it should be in extras? Don't follow or read the older thread that got posted, go to the storage settings, make sure interop tools isn't listed at all, if it is, uninstall it, then download the current pre-release 8 of beta 1.9, and read carefully the instructions. You are required to install using device portal. If it failed, device portal should give you a specific error code. Just make sure to follow the installation instructions from the official thread and everything should go alright.

Edit: reopen the thread and download the other missing ndtk spkgs zip too. Forgot to include it.


----------



## dfeldt91 (Dec 10, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> I just updated the OP again. And where did you see it should be in extras? Don't follow or read the older thread that got posted, go to the storage settings, make sure interop tools isn't listed at all, if it is, uninstall it, then download the current pre-release 8 of beta 1.9, and read carefully the instructions. You are required to install using device portal. If it failed, device portal should give you a specific error code. Just make sure to follow the installation instructions from the official thread and everything should go alright.

Click to collapse



Ok, let me give this another shot! Thanks for the help, it is appreciated!


----------



## dfeldt91 (Dec 10, 2016)

*NDTK files*

Ok, Got the NDTK files installed and it is restarting...

..OK.. Success. IT is installed, I can browse files from my PC and delete them. I deleted the system apps I don't use such as Xbox, Get Help, Continuum, etc. They immediately force close when clicked on in the start menu but do not disappear when the phone is restarted. I noticed the app files showed back up under Data\SYSTEMAPPS as well.

Does anyone know how to permanently remove these apps from the start menu?


----------



## justrider (Dec 24, 2016)

*Elite X3*

hello just bought this baby and it seems a normal user can't do much **** with it.... Microsoft store askes for money even for word...lol
please be kind to help me how can I manage to install cracked apps if this is possible... I have read that normal win 10 exes don't work
also how can I root my device....

thanks


dfeldt91 said:


> Ok, Got the NDTK files installed and it is restarting...
> 
> ..OK.. Success. IT is installed, I can browse files from my PC and delete them. I deleted the system apps I don't use such as Xbox, Get Help, Continuum, etc. They immediately force close when clicked on in the start menu but do not disappear when the phone is restarted. I noticed the app files showed back up under Data\SYSTEMAPPS as well.
> 
> Does anyone know how to permanently remove these apps from the start menu?

Click to collapse


----------



## dfeldt91 (Dec 24, 2016)

justrider said:


> hello just bought this baby and it seems a normal user can't do much **** with it.... Microsoft store askes for money even for word...lol
> please be kind to help me how can I manage to install cracked apps if this is possible... I have read that normal win 10 exes don't work
> also how can I root my device....
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



You won't find help here with piracy.


----------



## justrider (Dec 24, 2016)

dfeldt91 said:


> You won't find help here with piracy.

Click to collapse



of course not! just asking how to root the device and to be able to install apps not from the store


----------



## dfeldt91 (Dec 24, 2016)

justrider said:


> of course not! just asking how to root the device and to be able to install apps not from the store

Click to collapse



Cracked apps are pirated apps. You are wanting to sideload apps. You must either install via File Explorer or as mentioned in this thread.

To unlock the X3, you need to follow the directions in this thread.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...app-interop-tools-versatile-registry-t3445271

Also, I have been having overheating issues and the top and bottom bars, power and volume buttons occasionally do not respond for up to 30 minutes before the phone starts freaking out flashing between random apps and screen glitches, before ultimately getting very hot and shutting off. 

I'd think twice before unlocking the phone at this time.


----------



## justrider (Dec 27, 2016)

dfeldt91 said:


> Cracked apps are pirated apps. You are wanting to sideload apps. You must either install via File Explorer or as mentioned in this thread.
> 
> To unlock the X3, you need to follow the directions in this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for the info.... i have tryed the procedure in the theread but i think Hp has developed a safety software or something to prevent root because nothing seem to work :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## dfeldt91 (Dec 27, 2016)

You're not doing it right because it works. The guy who created the tool told me I wasn't doing it right and had to change some steps and he was right. 

Read it over a few times, get everything ready to go and give it another shot if it si something you really want. There really isn't a reason to unlock the phone unless you are editing the registry for specific purposes or something like that. If you just want it unlocked to have it unlocked you will likely have issues.


----------



## mk1129 (Dec 27, 2016)

Just curious, any luck to unlock the TD-LTE Bands from reg editor on Elite x3 US variant?


----------



## semael (Jan 29, 2018)

i did that steps on my elite x3
and also these step
for non-Lumia devices first change PhoneManufacturer in HKLM\System\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo to MicrosoftMDG
then use iutool to depoy packages in attachment . 
after that in VCReg go to classic unlock and check Live Interop / Cap unlock and apply it . 

but how can i install the rom right now ?


----------



## ngame (Jan 29, 2018)

semael said:


> i did that steps on my elite x3
> and also these step
> for non-Lumia devices first change PhoneManufacturer in HKLM\System\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo to MicrosoftMDG
> then use iutool to depoy packages in attachment .
> ...

Click to collapse



install what rom ? 
Interop unlock is not related to installation of (Official / Custom) Rom.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 30, 2018)

The Elite X3 only has one type of ROM (ffu) per variant. This can easily be flashed by wdrt.  There is no X3 ROM which needs interop unlocking.


----------



## semael (Jan 30, 2018)

*custom rom*



ngame said:


> install what rom ?
> Interop unlock is not related to installation of (Official / Custom) Rom.

Click to collapse



sorry guys i just forgat the write that i try to install custom android rom on it 
are there any tiny option that i can do that because i saw a new yesterday = Bradon LeBlance, "No mobile builds are coming,"
and apps look not work stable a few day and its going to dead this platform i guess 
i can take all the risks i have backup phone so if you can tell me any way to continue i will be glad.
thank you,


----------



## sev7en (Dec 1, 2018)

Good morning, I would follow up that thread. Any news about it?


----------



## nate0 (Dec 2, 2018)

sev7en said:


> Good morning, I would follow up that thread. Any news about it?

Click to collapse



It's still overpriced.


----------



## sev7en (Dec 2, 2018)

Im speaking about the unlock. I have it since day 1.


----------



## nate0 (Dec 3, 2018)

Full file system access? Yes
Boot loader unlock? No


----------



## sev7en (Dec 16, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Full file system access? Yes
> Boot loader unlock? No

Click to collapse



Thanks in which way? Also registry editor?


----------



## nate0 (Dec 16, 2018)

sev7en said:


> Thanks in which way? Also registry editor?

Click to collapse



Use the instructions provided by gus33000. Everything you need there is in his thread for using Interop Tools.


----------



## sev7en (Dec 17, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Use the instructions provided by gus33000. Everything you need there is in his thread for using Interop Tools.

Click to collapse



Thank you


----------



## Pasi69 (May 24, 2019)

*Beating a dead horse... or breathing life to one*



nate0 said:


> Use the instructions provided by gus33000. Everything you need there is in his thread for using Interop Tools.

Click to collapse



Hi,

Being a newbie in meddlign with the internals of Windows Phones, or any other for that matter, could somenone of you more seasoned experts lend an ear and give some pointers regarding a problem I have encountered while trying to dig into my x3 to retriewe WhatsApp messages to get them transferred on my Samsung Galaxy Note9.

The problem is following: while using Interop Tools App (either a version from the developer site or Windows Store (preview version) so I shoul have the latest versions at hand) I just cannot get deep enough in the x3 to locate WhatsApp data and the coveted messages.db file which would be needed to transfer discussion history to the new phone with the help of WinWazzapMigrator app.

I do have a backup file on Onedrive but as it is enctrypted as part of the process, it is of no use obviously...

In the Interop Tools app I managed to switch the NDTKSvc tab on, but as I try switching Full Filesystem Access, or the New Capabilty Engine Unlock on, they immediately switch back off. No way around this step. So this woul indicate to a layman that there is some safety feature that Interop Tools is unable to pass built in in x3. Or did I just miss something in the prior steps?

I have fully followed the instructions given here at winwazzapmigrator.com help section [being a newbie the forum blocks posting the link]

So any hints on how to dig deeper into the guts of x3 would be appreciated. The developers of the Migrator tool have encountered the same issue with Lumia x50/950 series phones so there must be something similar going on with the x3 in terms of security features being too strong for Interop Tools to crack.

Anybody here been able to dig down to the core of x3? How? And with what tools? 

All I really care is getting my WhatsApp data out unencrypted for platform transfer. Windows Phone is dead for me. Sad, as x3 is by far the best phone I've ever had...

Cheers


----------



## nate0 (May 24, 2019)

First install the interop tools Gus listed as recommended being stable and linked in his first posts. Once installed there is an option in the 'unlock' settings that says something like 'allow the install of ndtk on any device'. Toggle that then Using iutool send the packages needed to allow a more full registry access experience (the ndtk packages). Once that happens you can toggle the mtp full file system access to see the programs directory path and try to find your file. All this is in his original post for the interoptools app. 

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## augustinionut (May 25, 2019)

Pasi69 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Data go unencrypted to OneDrive backup.


----------



## nicke85 (Dec 18, 2019)

Article to unlock HP Elite X3 and install Android or WOA (Windows on ARM64)
https://gus33000.me/2019/01/05/secureboot-flaw-for-all-wp-devices-literally/


----------



## nate0 (Jan 25, 2020)

Yep ^^. 
So time has passed and now we have mass storage mode available on pretty much any Windows 10 Mobile device thanks to the efforts of gus33000 and many others .  I have mostly been more interested in the cellular stack of Windows Phones so I took advantage of this and am in a work in progress to enable ims/volte/hd voice on my Elite X3 while on T-Mobile.


----------



## rapidscout (Jun 2, 2020)

Any updates to this? Moved on to a Samsung Note 9, but would love to be able to reuse my X3. Absolutely loved it! I have note found anything reliable for put WoA on the X3, just Nokia...


----------

